# Rain Barrel safe for aquarium used?



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Not sure if its been asked before, but Halton region is soon to be having the rain barrel sale again. Just wondering if this is safe to use to age water for water changes? There is no information in their website regarding the material used other than its recycled product.

http://rainbarrel.ca/halton/

Thoughts?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Apparently they are food grade, and thus should be fine for aquarium use.

for what it's worth, there is a sale in the Durham region as well:
www.rainbarrel.ca/pickeringhs


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

barrel may be safe but the water source might not, if it is coming off your roof, it will pick up tar and stuff from the roof


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I now have the barrel. Now looking for some sort of pump to send water to my tank. Can someone please chime in which model/brand I should be looking for this type of application? I plan on adding a heater in the barrel as well.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

My favorite....Danner Mag-Drive Supreme 12 - 1200 GPH Water Pump and come in different sizes. The # is basically the gallons per hour x100.

This one is easy on the pocket book and very dependable....http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wayne-1-10-HP-Portable-Transfer-Utility-Pump-PC2/100047107

...Ralph


----------

